# Tax



## dumi.house90 (11 mo ago)

Hello guys, I want to start to work as a rider to delivery food full time with uber rider. Do I need to pay tax, make an UTR? 
I am in London I mantion

Thank you


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dumi.house90 said:


> Hello guys, I want to start to work as a rider to delivery food full time with uber rider. Do I need to pay tax, make an UTR?
> I am in London I mantion
> 
> Thank you


Suggest you search out the UK or London forums and post your questions there. On the main page, scroll down to Geographical. Good luck.


----------

